

"Elevated": Landscape generation and music synthesis in 4KB - thristian
http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=52938

======
thristian
For the impatient or people without sufficient hardware, a YouTube recording
is here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YWMGuh15nE>

One of the guys who created this little gem gave a presentation about the
technology behind it; slides are here:
[http://iquilezles.org/www/material/function2009/function2009...](http://iquilezles.org/www/material/function2009/function2009.htm)

